# 2TB Portable USB 3.0 - Need



## Ironman (May 16, 2014)

I am Looking for a Portable 2TB for my Long Term Storage 

Which one should i go for

I am looking for a Reasonably Budget & performance Balance

I am currently looking at a few options
But FEEL FREE TO SUGGEST MORE (I MEAN IT)

*www.snapdeal.com/product/transcend-h3p-2-tb-external/767073806
*www.snapdeal.com/product/wd-2tb-elements-usb-30/1457692
*www.flipkart.com/adata-hv620-2-5-i...=b_1&ref=27f4e573-5af7-41c6-aefb-766fa863fdae
*www.flipkart.com/wd-passport-ultra...=b_4&ref=27f4e573-5af7-41c6-aefb-766fa863fdae
*www.shopclues.com/adata-hv620-2.5-inch-2-tb-external-hard-drive.html

Any One Have anything on this topic ?


----------



## $hadow (May 16, 2014)

Reasonable is not a exact budget can you be a little more precise?


----------



## Ironman (May 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Reasonable is not a exact budget can you be a little more precise?



Well Put it this way

Cheaper the Better
as long as the HDD is good & reliable to store my data for years to come

Bluntly - Less than 8.5k will be great but lesser is better

2TB


----------



## $hadow (May 16, 2014)

Get this *www.flipkart.com/wd-passport-ultra...racker=search&pageNum=1&query=wd+passport+2tb


----------



## sam1 (May 16, 2014)

prices have gone down by a significant amt now.


----------



## Ironman (May 17, 2014)

Where can i buy in Kolkata

MD Computers & Vedant only have 
Seagate 2tb 

Please suggest any shop in kolkata which keep WD Externals


----------



## sam1 (May 17, 2014)

might be difficult to find them in Kolkata (especially 2 TB). I checked abt 3 weeks ago for 1 TB drives and all they had was Seagate, that too @ 4500+


----------



## srkmish (May 17, 2014)

buy this quick before price increases. WD Elements 2 TB at 6390

*www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-i...drive/p/itmdp6ppvaxaqhch?pid=ACCDP6PZHMSGQUH6


----------



## Ironman (May 21, 2014)

I went to Buy The
*www.flipkart.com/wd-passport-ultra...=b_4&ref=0602e55f-2082-4606-b95f-31d87b00b54b

Its Price was 6790
yesterday when i went on to order it 
it became 7440

is it still a good deal ?


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2014)

Ironman said:


> I went to Buy The
> *www.flipkart.com/wd-passport-ultra...=b_4&ref=0602e55f-2082-4606-b95f-31d87b00b54b
> 
> Its Price was 6790
> ...



Hold your order for a few days price will fall again but it is a risk.


----------



## Ironman (May 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Hold your order for a few days price will fall again but it is a risk.



OK - Few days = More or Less a WEEK
Right ?

Hope its worth it


----------

